# My adventures on OBX



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Arrived last Saturday and started fishing Sunday after my license, finding bait and getting a tip or two to get started. Wind out of the NE @ 20+ and wind and or rain the next three days. The last day (last Thursday) was the best day...no rain and NO WIND! It took me a couple of days to learn the where,why and what but did manage to catch a few fish. A few blue fish, sea mullet, croaker, pompano and a 30" Drum the last day...yaahoo 
One thing (of many things) lol that I couldn't figure out was how my finger mullet would disappear after 15 min and not feel anything eating it  I just keep checking my bait and feeding the mullet. 
Bottom line, we had a great time seeing Hatteras after 50 years and fishing her banks once again. God willing we will try again next year....maybe I can figure out what kept stealing my bait, lol.
Thanks for all the help from you guys!!!!!


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

No shortage of bait stealers in the ocean, I was up in MD over the weekend and the crabs were going through my bait almost as fast as I could put it on.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Baitmites????? Good to see after 50yrs you're still trying,gives me some hope...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Great report. Sounds like the last day was fun.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> Baitmites????? Good to see after 50yrs you're still trying,gives me some hope...


I'll have to get me some baitmite spray next time 
My secret....fish at least once a week and you'll be fishin' for 50 plus years .... or more I hope  
(Jigging for Strippers on Lake Hartwell tomorrow, lol)



Manlystanley said:


> Great report. Sounds like the last day was fun.


The last day was the icing on the cake for sure.


----------



## ZJGMoparman (Jul 15, 2010)

I was there the same range of days as you. I'm glad to see my luck wasn't any worse than anyone else. There was a terrible wind at the beginning of the week. Thursday and Friday seemed to be our best days too. Friday was very rough, but fishing was OK as long as you could keep your line out there. Throughout the whole week, we caught about 10 keeper whiting, a few spots, a blue, and some pompano. One whiting measured 14 inches. 

I had a rod thrown out for Red Drum all week, but didn't catch anything on it until Friday morning. Finally, we landed a 30" red. I experienced the same thing as you with the mullet being taken off the hook. The only thing I could keep on the hook for more than 30 minutes was when I used the head of the mullet.

I can't wait to get back down there next year. This was my first time fishing hatteras. I'm still learning where to fish, so hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Glad y'all had a good trip 



> The only thing I could keep on the hook for more than 30 minutes was when I used the head of the mullet.


For what it's worth, unless there is a bait shortage, you would be surprised how your catch rate would increase if you changed to a fresh bait every 15-20 minutes max. Fishing the first two weeks of this month I'm bettin' we changed baits every 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

buckstand said:


> I'll have to get me some baitmite spray next time
> My secret....fish at least once a week and you'll be fishin' for 50 plus years .... or more I hope
> (Jigging for Strippers on Lake Hartwell tomorrow, lol)
> 
> ...


 Oh,I'm already at 50plus years,but in denial...


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Maybe I am old school but try holding onto the rod, or smaller hooks and smaller baits.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Maybe I am old school but try holding onto the rod, or smaller hooks and smaller baits.


That's what I thought too and did try that. I thought, ok if them' little suckers want my bait they'll pay, lol So I made up a Carolina rig but with a smaller hook and held it for 15 min keeping slack out and paying attention to every bump. Didn't feel nothing but the 5 oz sinker roll on the bottom a couple times, reeled it in and hook was clean. I fished two big rods for drum the entire time and was busy keeping bait on. 
Next year, I'm bringing 3 big heavers....I'll be busier than a one arm paper hanger but will get plenty of casting practice 
I fished heads also and they lasted a little better but after 20 min all the meat was sucked out of em' so I rebaited (a lucky gull got the old head, they gota' eat too)
Like Drumdum said...... baitmites!


----------

